# My new tablesaw



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

please keep us posted as you use it. A performance review will be interesting.


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

Looks like a keeper! And I thought I had a large cutoff bin.


----------



## etivancic (Jan 25, 2008)

I was sooo happy to get rid of this saw. The extension wings and fence are very sloppy!
I just got a Jet saw used on CL and so far I LOVE IT!

This craftsman saw is not worth it: IMO…


----------



## Sung (Apr 14, 2008)

I had this tablesaw and was happy to see it go. I really liked it at first, but as time went on, and my skills grew, I out grew it's features. Personally, for me, the arbor was too short, and the miter slots were handicapped by some inconveniently placed groove holders.

I'm sure if weren't doing dados and were never going to use a table saw sled of any type, and you got a descent blade, you would have very little problems. But, to me it's just those one or two things that make the saw an overall poor investement.

I replaced it with a Delta Contractor's Left Tilt 36-979 and it is wwwwaaaaaaaaaayyy better. There is actually no comparison.


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

i agree with mark its got to be a great improvement for you . id hang on to the wife also ! lol


----------



## brunob (Dec 26, 2006)

Congrats! Always nice to get a new piece of equipment.


----------



## hasbeen99 (Sep 16, 2008)

That's a nice saw for the money. My wife bought me a Craftsman 10 inch for Christmas last year-my first TS. It's a decent little saw, and for the most part it does what I want it to do. The proprietary miter slots are making me a little crazy, though. One of the first things I did with it was to make a new phenolic insert. It improved the function dramatically. Enjoy!


----------



## CoolDavion (Dec 6, 2007)

I have the same model type (only a couple years older).
I think it is a good beginer's saw for the price.

*hasbeen99* the miter slots are the one draw back I have also, any details on your modification (pictures possibly).


----------



## mirwin (Oct 26, 2008)

I bought this a couple years ago as my first tablesaw. I could never get it aligned to my satisfaction because it would not stay in true. This forced me to check my alignments and settings frequently - which isn't necessarily a bad thing. I recommend checking the fence/blade alignment in between cuts. Burning would often happen while repeating cuts - which is a good sign of the fence moving out of alignment and increasing the potential for kickback (A good reason to keep the splitter aligned and the anti-kick pawls in place).

The miter slots are non-standard, requiring some creativity for jigs and a sled. The throat plate is also non-standard, and a dado plate is also included.

The wing extensions are very handy and there is a support extension in the rear. The table size is very good when the extensions are considered. However, don't depend on the ruler for setting the fence if extending the wings. Again, the fence settings will need to checked.

The saw has plenty of power and it has never seized on any variety of wood I've cut. As long as I double-checked my settings and alignment in between cuts, I could always get a good degree of accuracy. I will say that this saw motivated me to learn about the saw components, proper TS alignment, and educated me on what to look for in a good saw. So have fun, be patient, and you'll get quite a bit out of this tool.


----------



## conban1 (Jul 27, 2011)

This is the saw I currently have. I've been through two from master craft (Canadian Tire house brand) which I believe is the same as Ryobi. I'm looking to jump to a Ridgid but not sure if to go new or used. I'd have the newest one but I've been waiting on the home depot Ridgid 20% off sale to happen again as it'll save me $120 plus tax which is quite a bit of saving back in my pocket. I just want to keep my money mine! Any tips on new vs old as to which is better? I've been looking at a used TS3612 but they still want $500 for it which I believe is close to 10 yrs old.


----------

